# 3-27 to 3-29 anyone skiing this weekend?



## tekweezle (Mar 26, 2009)

so how does the weather look for this weekend?   trying to convince myself to take the bus trip to Stratton this weekend.


----------



## hammer (Mar 26, 2009)

tekweezle said:


> so how does the weather look for this weekend?   trying to convince myself to take the bus trip to Stratton this weekend.


What's the alternative?

I'd be going somewhere if I didn't have something else planned...with the way the weather's going you have to get out there while there's still cover...


----------



## whiteface valmas (Mar 26, 2009)

i might go up to sugarloaf, the strom tonight will bring a coating to 3 inches up there. Torwards the end of the weekend and monday, there could be a better chance for snow but not much.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I'll be at Mount Snow. If it r@ins, I'll just make the best of it, drink some beers and listen to Reggae, I guess. I'm going as long as its not a total wash out, I think.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Not sure where you're located but...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/52273-camelback-pa-3-28-2009-a.html
http://forums.alpinezone.com/52522-windham-3-29-09-a.html


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll be up at Mt. Snow it looks like. Have fun though...

After my experience last night on the empty mountain, I am tinkering with the idea of getting a season pass next year and picking a midweek day to leave early from work to get 1.5-3 hr sessions in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2009)

Sugarbush on Saturday, Burke on Sunday....can't wait.  Haven't skied since March 7th.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 26, 2009)

mt snow half day saturday and stratton freebie on sunday.  hoping it doesn't nair too much, but i'll be happy with any kind of slushy snow.


----------



## frozencorn (Mar 27, 2009)

They're saying sunny and 60 at Stowe....mushy bumps here I come. Wa-hoo.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 27, 2009)

Mt. Snow on Saturday. We were going to go Sunday, but they moved some of the events around due to the weather on Sunday. Plus, Saturday looks like the better of the two days to make some turns.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2009)

Camelback today and tomorrow


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 27, 2009)

Killington tomorrow.  looks like it should be a nice mostly sunny day with temps climbing into the 40s/50s.  bringing up the grill and lawn chairs, maybe the shot-ski but im just day-tripping it so ive gotta watch the alcohol intake.  with the way the forecast is looking im gonna milk it tomorrow til last chair then get some wings.


----------



## danny p (Mar 27, 2009)

Pico tomorrow with my gf....looks like some great spring weather!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 27, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Burke on Sunday....can't wait.



Hopefully, my boots won't be too wet from tomorrow and I'll be able to join you for a few hours. It will probably be raining :-(


----------



## Glenn (Mar 27, 2009)

A blizzard in Texas...and calling for thunderstorms in Southern VT on Sunday. Doubleyou Tee Eff?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 28, 2009)

Took my son to Mt. Peter today for what looks like closing day.  It was the spring rally so they had a DJ, events, pond skimming and a big air competition.  My son and I saw some good big air jumps from the lift but we left before the pond skimming.  About 60 degrees and mostly sunny with nice corn snow and slush, a couple of spots it was like water skiing.  Hopefully I can get one more day in somewhere but today might have been the end of my season.  If it was then it was a fun ending to a great season.


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 30, 2009)

I had a blast this past weekend.   I skied Sunday River Thurs, Fri, and Sunday and skied Sugarloaf Saturday.


----------

